# Selbstbau eines Rutenständers



## forellenjäger (2. Februar 2005)

So nun bin ich zwar auch noch einer von den Jungs die neu im Board sind aber ich habe da schon ein paar Fragen und hoffe und wünsche mir ein paar Tips von euch Bastelprofis zu meiner 1. Frage 

ich benötige einen kleinen Rutenständer da ich leider wenig Platz im Keller habe darf er nicht allzugroß sein wäre schön wenn ihr mir da ein paar tips geben könnt 

zu meiner 2.Frage 

ich benötige einen  Ttranspaortwagen für die Angelsachen die aber darf ebenfalls nicht so groß sein da ich auch nur ein kleines Auto habe


----------



## Klaus S. (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Selbstbau eines Rutenständers*

Hallo @forellenjäger,

zu Frage 1. Da hilft wohl nur selber bauen wenn das Teil so klein sein soll. Es gibt da solche Halterungen für Besen e.t.c. die haben zwei Gummirollen zwischen denen man dann die Ruten klemmen kann. Die auf eine Brett geschraubt und schon hat man einen Rutenständer. Die Teile bekommt man in jeden Baumarkt.

zu Frage 2. guckst du hier...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=19985&item=7103460453&rd=1&ssPageName=WD1V

den Wagen kann man zum transportieren auch zusammenklappen und die Räder abnehmen, passt dann in jedes Auto.

Gruß aus Berlin
Klaus S.


----------



## Angler2004 (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Selbstbau eines Rutenständers*

naja den wagen find ich persönlich nicht so toll. dann würd ich mir lieber son transportwagen aus em askari holen.


----------



## mracer (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Selbstbau eines Rutenständers*

Moin zusammen,


der Wagen sieht ja schon gut aus. Aber hat ja auch nen fetten Preis - da lauf ich lieber 2mal und kauf mir noch ne rute von dem Geld :q Denn von denen hat man bekanntlich nie genug :m 
Im ernst, habe mir im Discounter mal so nen äußerst hübschen 'Omaeinkaufswagen' gekauft. Hat glaub 15€ oder so gekostet. Super stabil und die Tasche ist sehr praktisch um sein Zeuch reinzustoppen. Platz im Auto hat man dafür auch genug - Beifahrersitz ein wenig nach hinten und schon kann man den einfach aufn Beifahrerplatz stellen. Etwaige Mitangler kommen in Kofferraum|supergri 

Als Angelhalterung hat Klaus S. ja schon den besten Vorschlag gemacht. Meine Ruten hängen ebenfalls im Keller an der Decke. Ebenfalls selbstgemachte Halterung. Verwende zum einklemmen Pax-Klemmen und auf der anderen Seite werden die Ruten einfach nur abgelegt - 2 Balken mit Abstandshalter zusammenschrauben und schon passen die Ruten dazwischen.


----------



## HD4ever (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Selbstbau eines Rutenständers*

am besten die normalen Gerätehalter ausm Baumarkt holen....die sind ideal für Angelruten !!! Kannst dir je nach Platzbedarf halt an Bretter schrauben um diese an der Wand, Decke oder auch an nem Ständer befestigen ....
kannst ja auch *hier *mal für Tips (u.a. meinen selbstgebauten Ständer) gucken....
was den Rest angeht hab ich keinen Tipp .... ich beschränke meine Ausrüstung immer auf das nötigste ... großes Futteral auf dem Rücken mit Ruten+Kleinkram, Stuhl in der einen Hand, den Rest in der anderen ... |bla:
aber seitdem ich nun 'n Boot habe komme ich sowieso nich mehr so viel zum Schleppen meines Angelzeugs :q:q:q


----------



## forellenjäger (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Selbstbau eines Rutenständers*

Danke Jungs,#h

nun habe ich ein paar Anregungen zum Rutenstände|stolz:r:m jetzt fehlt mir nur noch eine Idee für den Transportwagen|kopfkrat wäre schön wenn ihr dazu noch ein paar Anregungen habt die mir eventuell weiterhelfen können  .

Allzeit Petri Heil und immer volle Netze#:#a

 Gruß Forellenjäger#g


----------



## Leif-Jesper (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Selbstbau eines Rutenständers*

|wavey:
Hab' zu Weinachten ne Laubkarre(auf Wunsch und zum Angeln)bekommen.
Gabs beim Dänischen Bettenlager für 20 Euro oder so.
Die ist zusammenklappbar und aus superleichtem Alu.
Bei http://www.angler-oase.de gibt's Berkley-Rutenhalter.
Wir haben die auch und die sind echt super.


----------



## dirkbo (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Selbstbau eines Rutenständers*

ich bin auch gerade dabei mir einen Rutenständer zu bauen, da meine Ruten im Keller alle so rumflutschen ....  
Nun baue mir so eine Art Wagen, wo man die Ruten einstecken kann. Von außen werden sie dann mit Rohrisolierung ummantelt, damit sie auch Schutz vor Kälte und Nässe bekommen ... außerdem haben meine Ruten Angst im Dunkeln :q
Heute habeich Baumarkt alle dazu nötigen Dinge eingekauft, und morgen werde ich dann, wenn ich meiner Frau alle neuen Steckdosen in der Küche montiert habe, mich in den Keller verdrücken und erst zum Essen wieder hochkommen #6


----------



## wodibo (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Selbstbau eines Rutenständers*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> u.a. meinen selbstgebauten Ständer



*Taaaaaaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüütaaaaaaaaaaaataaaaaaaaaaaaaa* 

Ojeojeoje, so eine Umschreibung hab ich ja noch nie gehört :q :q :q

Ich liebe Denunzianten #6


----------



## bastelberg (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Selbstbau eines Rutenständers*

Hallöle,
schau mal hier nach, wegen der Rutenständer. Hatten das Thema schon mal

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=44601

Ordnung im Rutenwald


----------



## hark (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Selbstbau eines Rutenständers*

Meine Lösung sieht so aus:
geht schnell, kostet nicht viel weil man das meiste Material eh zu Hause hat.


----------

